

22 Billion in Cash found in a drug lord's home - nanomage
http://www.epicdash.com/mexican-drug-lords-home-raided-even-incredible-horrifying-ever-imagined/

======
davidy123
[http://www.snopes.com/photos/crime/drugmoney.asp](http://www.snopes.com/photos/crime/drugmoney.asp)
$207M. Some inflation!

